# dhclient: Can't allocate interface athlease [Solved]

## pjgat09

Hi,

I'm having a strange problem with dhclient:

```
pjgat09-laptop pjgat09 # dhclient ath0

Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.1-Gentoo

Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801

wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801

Can't allocate interface athlease {

  interface .
```

This happens for all of my wireless cards, as well as my ethernet card. This happens if I run it manually or if I use the scripts in /etc/init.d/, with the exception that the error appears in the system log and not on screen.

This started happening about an hour ago, after a reboot. I made no changes to any important configuration files before restarting as far as I know, and dhclient was working with no issues before that. 

Any ideas on how to get it working again? Thanks!Last edited by pjgat09 on Fri Sep 18, 2009 5:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pjgat09

Well I found the culprit. This was in /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases:

```
lease {

  interface "athlease {

  interface "eth0";

  ...

  ...

}
```

Removing the athlease line fixed the problem, but I'm still curious as to how that even got in there. Any ideas?

----------

